# Tripple Tail Pattern



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

flatfish charlie of www.twistedcritters.com tied me up some new tt shrimp on a 2 o/t hook and i am very impressed. here is a pic . i will be field testing them tomorrow and give the results. thanks charlie [you da man]


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

i was actually trying to find a pattern i could hook up with em on. they didnt seem to like my shrimp flies..


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

GULFCOASTRODS.NET said:


> flatfish charlie of www.twistedcritters.com tied me up some new tt shrimp on a 2 o/t hook and i am very impressed. here is a pic . i will be field testing them tomorrow and give the results. thanks charlie [you da man]


If we see any....there will be some pics to post.

Looking forward to hunting Tripletail tommorow.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

jabx1962 said:


> If we see any....there will be some pics to post.
> 
> Looking forward to hunting Tripletail tommorow.


jeff i am wound up tighter than a rubber powered airplane. will probally have to take a sleepin pill to get some rest. lookin forward to hanging out and the adventure.


----------



## Bayoufly (Feb 14, 2006)

#2 and #4 Pink/white and chartreuse/white clousers have been doing great for Tripletail in LA. Also try throwing a clear sink tip.

BayouFly Guide Service
Capt Devin Palomino


----------

